# Chill Out Stallion



## Chinsky (18 September 2010)

Has anyone heard of a irish Staillon called Chillout, do you have any information about it?

thanks

Becky


----------



## BallyshanHorses (18 September 2010)

Becky he stands in County Clare with the Sheridan Family.He is by the trackanear stallion Abdullah out of an Irish sport horse mare by Love Tale.
He is producing some lovely horses and is especially producing event type horses.
If you want contact info pm me.


----------



## hilly (19 September 2010)

Umm, further north in Roundfort, Co Mayo is his base; he was home-bred using frozen semen - hence his clever name - and as far as I know, he is the only Abdullah stallion son in Ireland. His breeder, Anthony Sheridan, was a big fan of Abdullah and could also tell you the dam's family back to the nth generation, as well as many famous sire/mare families.

Chill Out was classified as an S1 sire (whatever that translates into now) and is getting bigger books of mare every year. Diamond Chill is probably about his best known older offspring, he won the Cavan 3yo loose jumping class; he's also produced a couple of nice showhorses including this years All Ireland yearling champion at Ennis - his 4yo full-brother sold for 2,300 last week at Goresbridge which is more a reflection on the prices there. 

If you have a Chill Out youngster, you should definitely get in touch with Anthony, he'd be delighted to hear from you as would many stallion owner/breeders. 

If a stallion is registered with HSI, they can give out the owners phone numbers (but not mare owners under Data Protection law). They're also very helpful for helping trace Irish-breds if you have some details, i.e breeder, to work on.

Otherwise, if you have a name/address, just look at the Eircom website and search the Phonebook section. Or Google.


----------



## Irishlife (19 September 2010)

I have a 3yo Chillout that I bred who has just been backed and is riding on well. Lovely movement, conformation and very scopy jump. Some say they are a little on the "hot" side, I would say they are very clever, highly trainable if a little spicy. He has been a little under the radar but His stock are beginning to prove themselves and I would definitely use him again. He tends to throw greys or chestnuts.


----------



## Saoirse (9 April 2011)

Hi all,

My Grandfather bred a horse off Chill Out. He is coming 3 this year.
He is off a Diamond Clover X Strong Gale mare
The mare is in foal to Chill Out again this year and is due in a few weeks time.

As a 2yo he won; 
Placed 5th in the RDS Light Weight Class
Champion Young Horse at Galway County Show.
Champion Young Horse in Roundfort Show
Reserve Champion in Ballymoate Show
Reserve Champion in Athlone Show

(that was all his outings, placed every time)
Super horse and smashing mover.
He has come on in leaps and bounds and we are hoping to do even better this season.


----------



## glenruby (9 April 2011)

I might be wrong but I think Rambo on here has recently bought a Chillout horse from a fellow HHO-er.


----------



## brownswiss (5 June 2011)

Chinsky said:



			Has anyone heard of a irish Staillon called Chillout, do you have any information about it?

thanks

Becky
		
Click to expand...

YES we have a gelding by Chill Out..

I think we may have a photo of the stallion


----------



## brownswiss (5 June 2011)

Chinsky said:



			Has anyone heard of a irish Staillon called Chillout, do you have any information about it?

thanks

Becky
		
Click to expand...

..

Yes.....we have a gelding by him


----------

